# Any reccomendations?



## dcorn18 (Nov 17, 2006)

Hi, I am 18 years old, studying CJ, can anyone tell me if it is worth it to get my bachelor's or to just get my assoc. and then go back after getting hired somewhere. I want to be a trooper, and I know I have to score high on the test, but does the degree make that much of a difference having an assoc. or bachelor's. Also if anyone has any other reccomendations on what else would help me to become a trooper I'd highly appreciate it.thanks.


----------



## 209 (Jun 18, 2005)

more education more pay when it comes to a department that has the quinn bill. Go for you bacholars....as time goes on work towards part time/reserve and go from there. if you can get full time or MSP out of the gate once you turn 21 great. most of us have started as a reserve and most guyes dont get on at 21 it takes a few years... I got lucky and got on part time just a month after turning 22.


----------



## dcorn18 (Nov 17, 2006)

hey, thanks for the advice i appreciate it very much.


----------



## hockeyman4 (Sep 26, 2006)

209 is right start as a reserve and build your resume. You will gain some good references that way. At your age i would suggest joining an auxiliary anything to get your foot in the door... good luck and be patient.


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

dcorn18 said:


> Hi, I am 18 years old, studying CJ, can anyone tell me if it is worth it to get my bachelor's or to just get my assoc. and then go back after getting hired somewhere. I want to be a trooper, and I know I have to score high on the test, but does the degree make that much of a difference having an assoc. or bachelor's. Also if anyone has any other reccomendations on what else would help me to become a trooper I'd highly appreciate it.thanks.


In this state, absolutely do not put education ahead of the job. You can always go back to school. You may not get a second chance at a job.


----------



## dcorn18 (Nov 17, 2006)

yeah thats what i figured. I'll be done with my associates not this year but next year. Then if I can take the civil service or state police exam and get a job, its prob not worth it to get a bachelors. I'll be able to go back and get it.Im trying to get into a local pd dispatching right now, do u think this might be a big help?


----------



## MPDReserve (Jan 14, 2007)

I just finished getting my bachelors last year, all the while being a reserve, and I am still not full time yet. It takes a long time to get into a local department, so I wouldn't stop at the associates unless it is to go to a full time academy. Keep taking classes towards a bachelors so you at least have the credits, and if you need to stop for a while, you will be that much more ahead when the time comes to go back. I know a lot of people that said, "I'll just go back later"...and never made it. Also, I believe they changed the age limit for the test, so if you are 18, you may still have a few years before you can even take it.


----------



## dcorn18 (Nov 17, 2006)

thanks for the advice


----------



## extraining guy (Jul 31, 2005)

If you want to eventualy become a Trooper, I highly suggest joining the military. It will help you out as MSP is a Para-Military academy. while in the military, you can also work on your degree, plus it will also give you the GI Bill that will help you cut the cost for your education. Your 18 now, and by the time you get out, you'll be 21 or 22 and a lot of departments like the bearing and maturity that Military gives to a person.

the only catch is to not get blown up or maimed in Iraq, Iran, Afganistan, or any other third world hell hole. In order to get hired using military preference you have to be alive and have all your limbs.


----------



## JoninNH (Jan 29, 2004)

extraining guy said:


> the only catch is to not get blown up or maimed in Iraq, Iran, Afganistan, or any other third world hell hole. In order to get hired using military preference you have to be alive and have all your limbs.


To Extraining Guy: Someone a tad bitter for failing the ASVAB?


----------



## dcorn18 (Nov 17, 2006)

I hear what your saying about joining the military. But I am already in college, and I'm not sure if there is something I could do to help me in becoming a state trooper.Is military the only way I am going to get in, what does this do besides get me more points on the exam?


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

dcorn18 said:


> I hear what your saying about joining the military. But I am already in college, and I'm not sure if there is something I could do to help me in becoming a state trooper.Is military the only way I am going to get in, what does this do besides get me more points on the exam?


It makes a man out of you.


----------



## DodgeRam (May 3, 2006)

> In this state, absolutely do not put education ahead of the job. You can always go back to school. You may not get a second chance at a job.


Very true, also try to find a good AUX unit. By good I mean a highly disciplined department with lots of great training. This way you will have a great start at a young age.


----------



## PBC FL Cop (Oct 22, 2003)

Relocate to South Africa and get some experience with a foreign law enforcement agency, while you establish your residency there. Then come back to the US and once again become an American citizen. This should change your status to African American, which should enhance your chances of being hired under civil service and affirmative action.


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2007)

PBC FL Cop said:


> Relocate to South Africa and get some experience with a foreign law enforcement agency, while you establish your residency there. Then come back to the US and once again become an American citizen. This should change your status to African American, which should enhance your chances of being hired under civil service and affirmative action.


Join the military, get deployed, and then you'll have veteran's preference, which trumps everything.


----------



## new guy (Sep 16, 2005)

If joining the military isn't the route you want to take than learning a second language like Spanish might help. I'm not sure about MSP but civil service agencies will have additional lists for those that speak a particular language. I know several people that scored too low on the general list but got on because their agency needed to hire candidates that were fluent in a certain language. ( usually Spanish ).


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

new guy said:


> If joining the military isn't the route you want to take than learning a second language like Spanish might help. I'm not sure about MSP but civil service agencies will have additional lists for those that speak a particular language. I know several people that scored too low on the general list but got on because their agency needed to hire candidates that were fluent in a certain language. ( usually Spanish ).


Now thats the chicken shit way of doing it and taking a job from someone.


----------



## Irish50 (Dec 17, 2006)

I agree that joining the military would be a good idea. You may also want to expand the are where you would be willing to work. Obtaining employment in the south and western parts of the country is easier, as there is greater opportunity for employment as compared to the northeast. Prior to being employed in Mass., I applied for jobs in NC and TX where I found being from New England and having a college degree went a long way. While looking in those areas........I did luck out and was offered a job in my hometown. Good luck.


----------



## Irish50 (Dec 17, 2006)

I agree that joining the military would be a good idea. You may also want to expand the area where you would be willing to work. Obtaining employment in the south and western parts of the country is easier, as there is greater opportunity for employment as compared to the northeast. Prior to being employed in Mass., I applied for jobs in NC and TX where I found being from New England and having a college degree went a long way. While looking in those areas........I did luck out and was offered a job in my hometown. Good luck.


----------



## new guy (Sep 16, 2005)

kwflatbed said:


> Now thats the chicken shit way of doing it and taking a job from someone.


Easy there kitty. The guys looking for advice that may enhance his chances of getting hired as a cop. Although I agree that veterans preference would put him in a good position, if that's not the route he wishes to take than he should be allowed to pursue different avenues. If an agency is seeking a unique qualification that you happen to have acquired through hard work and determination, than it's not taking a job from someone since that position was already slotted for someone with that specific qualification.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

new guy said:


> Easy there kitty. The guys looking for advice that may enhance his chances of getting hired as a cop. Although I agree that veterans preference would put him in a good position, if that's not the route he wishes to take than he should be allowed to pursue different avenues. If an agency is seeking a unique qualification that you happen to have acquired through hard work and determination, than it's not taking a job from someone since that position was already slotted for someone with that specific qualification.


Low score on the test and getting the job over someone more qulified just because
you speak a different language is bullshit.
This is America and the language is ENGLISH.

You sound just like all of the liberals mail out the form in twenty languages.
Give the drivers test to them even though they cannot read,write or speak
our language.


----------



## new guy (Sep 16, 2005)

kwflatbed said:


> Low score on the test and getting the job over someone more qulified just because
> you speak a different language is bullshit.
> This is America and the language is ENGLISH.
> 
> ...


Not a different language, an additional language. If you can't speak English than you obviously shouldn't be considered. I am far from a liberal but considering that many victims and suspects speak foreign languages, I do see the value in having an officer that may be able to interpret what the hell they are saying. Don't you think it might be a good idea to have spanish speaking officers in Lawrence, Lowell, and Chelsea, to name a few places ? Especially when your on a field stop with a group of hispanic suspects. Also, don't veterans with lower scores on the test get hired over others ? You don't seem to have a problem with that and nor do I. As far as the officers that I know that got on via the bilingual list, they were intelligent guys that scored in the low to mid 90's but becuase of there non minority/ non vet status, they did not stand a chance on the general list. Were not talking about guys that barely passed.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

new guy said:


> Not a different language, an additional language. If you can't speak English than you obviously shouldn't be considered. I am far from a liberal but considering that many victims and suspects speak foreign languages, I do see the value in having an officer that may be able to interpret what the hell they are saying. Don't you think it might be a good idea to have spanish speaking officers in Lawrence, Lowell, and Chelsea, to name a few places ? Especially when your on a field stop with a group of hispanic suspects. Also, don't veterans with lower scores on the test get hired over others ? You don't seem to have a problem with that and nor do I. As far as the officers that I know that got on via the bilingual list, they were intelligent guys that scored in the low to mid 90's but becuase of there non minority/ non vet status, they did not stand a chance on the general list. Were not talking about guys that barely passed.


Number 1 I am glad you agree on the veterans they earned it.

What is wrong with all of these victims and suspects speaking english?
Most of them do anyway and it is just a ploy with the officer saying
they don't.

Living where I do there are people who do not speak english that
have been in this country most of thier lives 50+ years because
they think that we should speak thier language WRONG I have
in-laws that are like that the husband learned and the wife refuses
and only wants her native language spoken in her house. But start
talking about money and she speaks enough english.

Put a dollar in front of them and see how quick that they can speak it.

If the scores are the same and the qualifications are the same and one
of the people does speak another language yes it is a leg up but learning
a language just to get the job no.


----------



## new guy (Sep 16, 2005)

kwflatbed said:


> Number 1 I am glad you agree on the veterans they earned it.
> 
> What is wrong with all of these victims and suspects speaking english?
> Most of them do anyway and it is just a ploy with the officer saying
> ...


It really doesn't matter what you or I think. The rules of the game are in place and like it or not, a person that takes the police exam may stand a better chance of being hired if they have a unique skill. The person that started this thread was seeking advice about getting hired. He/she is currently in college and was wondering what else they can do to enhance their chances of becoming a police officer. The sense that I got, was that this person wanted to stay in college and was seeking other non military options. I suggested learning another language and you were pretty quick to dismiss that as "Chicken Shit." Given the fact that the rules are the way they are, I don't see why you would think that *learning* a second language to enhance your chances of fullfilling your career aspirations is "chicken shit," if they are willing to put in the work to *earn* a qualification that would entitle them to a certain status.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

new guy said:


> It really doesn't matter what you or I think. The rules of the game are in place and like it or not, a person that takes the police exam may stand a better chance of being hired if they have a unique skill. The person that started this thread was seeking advice about getting hired. He/she is currently in college and was wondering what else they can do to enhance their chances of becoming a police officer. The sense that I got, was that this person wanted to stay in college and was seeking other non military options. I suggested learning another language and you were pretty quick to dismiss that as "Chicken Shit." Given the fact that the rules are the way they are, I don't see why you would think that *learning* a second language to enhance your chances of fullfilling your career aspirations is "chicken shit," if they are willing to put in the work to *earn* a qualification that would entitle them to a certain status.


Simply put so even you can understand it,if I go to another country I expect to
learn to speak thier language which I have done.

This is America the language is english and we don't need a bunch of panty
waisted tree hugging liberals telling us anything different.

If he wants to be a cop and scores as an example 90 and is 200 on the list
and they call for someone speaking what he learned he should go to the top
of the list, bullshit and there is no comparing him to a veteran who earned the 
right,the veteran was not sitting in a classroom sucking up to some liberal
professor and going to war protests.


----------



## 4ransom (Mar 1, 2006)

I agree with KW 100% that English is the #1 language in America and everyone who lives within the borders should be required to speak it (at least i think that is what he is saying).

However I can speak from experience how difficult it is to conduct an interrigation or process an arrest dealing with someone who speaks only a language you don't understand, or the suspect doesn't understand you. If an officer asks a suspect if they have any needles or anything that will stick them during a pat frisk, and the suspect has no idea what you are saying or you don't understand him, it puts an officer's safety in severe jeapordy. This is just one of many examples. Booking an arrest with one of those stupid lanugage services is a useless waste of time. The best solution is to call a local deparment and ask if there is an officer on duty who speaks the language you are trying to interpret.

That being said, I do see the benefit of officers having the ability to speak multiple languages, and I do believe there should be some sort of incentive for an officer to learn. *However this incentive should be provided after the hiring process. *Give everybody a fair shot to get in the door, and go from there. Just like the Quinn Bill.


----------



## new guy (Sep 16, 2005)

kwflatbed said:


> Simply put so even you can understand it,if I go to another country I expect to
> learn to speak thier language which I have done.
> 
> This is America the language is english and we don't need a bunch of panty
> ...


Thank you for putting it so simply for me, I think I've got it now. Those who seek a college education and other ways of improving themselves are useless and have not earned anything worthy of consideration. While I admire your conviction in advocating for veterans, outside of that, your views are pretty narrow minded. Don't make this out to be a tree hugging liberal issue because it's got nothing to do with that. It's got less to do with catering to them and more to do with effectively policing them. The fact remains that a number of communities have a large foreign born population that either don't know the language or refuse to speak it. Either way, if you have to police this community, and wish to do it effectively, your going to need to gather information and intelligence, which is nearly impossible if your department has nobody that understands them. Let me ask you a question, do you think it would be a good qualification for some FBI, CIA, or Homeland Security agents to be able to speak and understand Arabic ? The only difference here, is one is a more local need and the other more global need to effectively police those that speak a different language. Now I hope that I put that in a way that even you can understand.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

new guy said:


> Thank you for putting it so simply for me, I think I've got it now. Those who seek a college education and other ways of improving themselves are useless and have not earned anything worthy of consideration. While I admire your conviction in advocating for veterans, outside of that, your views are pretty narrow minded. Don't make this out to be a tree hugging liberal issue because it's got nothing to do with that. It's got less to do with catering to them and more to do with effectively policing them. The fact remains that a number of communities have a large foreign born population that either don't know the language or refuse to speak it. Either way, if you have to police this community, and wish to do it effectively, your going to need to gather information and intelligence, which is nearly impossible if your department has nobody that understands them. Let me ask you a question, do you think it would be a good qualification for some FBI, CIA, or Homeland Security agents to be able to speak and understand Arabic ? The only difference here, is one is a more local need and the other more global need to effectively police those that speak a different language. Now I hope that I put that in a way that even you can understand.


All of this started as a political ploy in the hiring system.

I agree in what was said about having someone around that speaks the language
in a situation.
How about this deport them if they refuse to speak our language, it would keep
everyone busy.

As 4ransom posted:
"That being said, I do see the benefit of officers having the ability to speak multiple languages, and I do believe there should be some sort of incentive for an officer to learn. *However this incentive should be provided after the hiring process. *Give everybody a fair shot to get in the door, and go from there. Just like the Quinn Bill."

Would be the correct way to handle it, the key word is AFTER giving everyone the
same playing field in hiring.


----------



## new guy (Sep 16, 2005)

kwflatbed said:


> All of this started as a political ploy in the hiring system.
> 
> I agree in what was said about having someone around that speaks the language
> in a situation.
> ...


I actually agree that a level playing field is ideal but under the current system, the playing field is far from even. A number of sub lists do exist and candidates do get hired from them. At least the bi-lingual sublist is available to anyone that wishes to put in the work and earn a spot on it. Now I know that it's not the same thing is earning veterans status, but it is earning something, not being handed something. That is why I see nothing wrong with someone putting in the work to earn a better chance under the current system.


----------

